# Would you date someone way older/younger than you?



## Chairydoo (Mar 27, 2010)

*__________*

__________


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I wouldn't rule it out. But probably not. I think I'd prefer someone around my age--no more than five years' difference in either direction.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Why wouldnt you?

Its hard enough to meet the right person without limiting yourself further by saying that they have to be a certain age.

Same goes for friends.

I still remember the first time I met Seamus the leprechaun, He was only two and a half. (leprechauns have a short life-span like). 
But he's me best bud now. He often pops over and we listen to The Dixy chicks together. Aye, its a pity he aint a female. You can't hurry love!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

^ lol

I'd probably date someone older, don't care how much older. Not sure about younger, but you never know.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Older, no.

Younger, yes, as long as they're 18.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't know about WAY older/younger. My limit is 10 years, I guess. There are a few things I want to at least have in common, and I'm not sure that someone that much younger/older would have.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, if I felt they seemed right for me and it felt good. Age is almost irrelevant for me. I'm certainly not drawing any arbitrary lines at any certain age - I'm flexible. lol


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd date someone way older/younger than me if the chemistry was there.

And after all, beggars cant be choosers.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I would date someone from 18-35 years old, within that age range.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Younger: Yeah, as long as they are adults. 
Older: I couldn't ever date someone old enough to be my dad. That's too much of a difference. 5-10 years, sure.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yeah, I'd date older or younger depending on chemistry. Age doesn't really define who your compatible with anyways and the rest of the world is pretty screwed up, so who give a crap? It ain't strange at all if it feels right.


----------



## sublimit (Aug 16, 2009)

Older, yes. Younger, probably not.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

Women older than me at my age are menopausal, can have osteoporosis, and can suffer from Alzheimers!!! So, no way!!!

Much younger women would be a possibility though--if my wife wouldn't mind.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Dating someone way older might help me (Maybe they can teach me things?) but dating someone way younger would get me locked up.


----------



## filbert (Mar 23, 2010)

Not much younger. I'm only 24, but I pretty much view anyone under 21 as children (no offense to anyone under 21, just an opinion after all). Older on the other hand, say up to 10 or so years more, sure I'm all for it :yes


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I've dated way older and younger. Age doesn't matter as much to me as does being similar in temperment and maturity (or immaturity, depending how you look at it, lol), having a good time with each other etc. etc.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Older, yes. Maybe about 5 years or so.
Younger, maybe. Depends on their level of maturity.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd date them, but I'd never consider them for the long term.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

So long as we're compatible and it's legal, it's fine. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not way older, I might go way younger but even the idea of that has it's drawbacks.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sure. Seriously.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

18 youngest 30 oldest


----------



## Ellina5 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Hell yes!*

I would definalty date someone either younger or older as long as there is some connection, understanding, enjoying each others company. It's so touch to find a nice decent guy these days, so age don't matter too much for me. :yes


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

My girlfriend is 31. I'm 27. At this point I can't imagine dating anyone under 23-25. This is probably because of their friends. When I was 23 I was actually hanging around people that were 16 at certain times. I wouldn't want to have to hang around a younger woman and her energetic younger friends. It's just too hard to relate and the social anxiety makes things too difficult. My girlfriend knows people that are about my age to their 60's and even 70's. I usually feel more comfortable around older people because they don't take themselves as seriously for the most part.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I always thought I would much rather date someone older than me ( no more than 20 years), and no way could I be with someone younger than me. But now here I am with a much younger guy, its great most of the time, but it does have some downsides, moments when we clash and it shows just how young he really is.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

yes yes yes yes yes and yes


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmm, ya age doesn't matter :no. Well actually I don't think I could date a girl under 19-20.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yess to way older. Not way younger at this point.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't know this because I'm not a woman, but I wonder when (if ever) women will change their mind about older men? I wonder if it is just the way the times are nowadays. Women like physical appearance just as much as men do, so why not go for guys in their 20's rather than men 30's and up? I'm just waiting for the day when it's 50/50....


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> I don't know this because I'm not a woman, but I wonder when (if ever) women will change their mind about older men? I wonder if it is just the way the times are nowadays. Women like physical appearance just as much as men do, so why not go for guys in their 20's rather than men 30's and up? I'm just waiting for the day when it's 50/50....


I never really understood this. Right now, I wouldn't date anyone older than 26, probably.
It creeps me out when people date or would date someone that's old enough to be their parent or young enough to be their child.


----------



## qwerty60606 (Jan 3, 2010)

Considering I had far too much anxiety to date at all until I was in my late 20s, I don't feel like I identify at all with anyone my age, not that I do with the younger ones, but there is more comfort. I tend to prefer the smarter than average girls who are late teens. They are smart enough to have conversation with but don't have all the experiences I can't relate to at all. 

I do date those older than this and even older than me, but there isn't much there as far as any connection.

Maybe I'll change one day after dating more. I don't know.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

probably whithin 5-10 years...Although I've almost excusively dated older women
IDK


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

hello Mrs. Robinson!



I don't think it's a sustainable relationship, but it might be interesting/fun to experience such a large age difference.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> I don't know this because I'm not a woman, but I wonder when (if ever) women will change their mind about older men? I wonder if it is just the way the times are nowadays. Women like physical appearance just as much as men do, so why not go for guys in their 20's rather than men 30's and up? I'm just waiting for the day when it's 50/50....


tried, and the difference in the level of maturity always becomes apparent. Not meaning that in a bad way, it's just there.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

yup, within about +/- 10 year range. I dunno, haven't given it much thought.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I just saw a sleazy old guy try to chat up a teenage girl at the grocery store. She went running back to her mom.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

19 youngest 40 oldest


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

although I would date you leonardess


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I've found the more time passes me by, the less I seem to care about age. So... way younger, way older, or anywhere in between... Whatever.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

mmm, I might date someone way older than me, but not way younger.. I prefer my own rough age group though.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Roscoe said:


> although I would date you leonardess


in this case, "lol" means little old lady!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ya i'd definitely date a guy older than my years, i always get on well with guys (or people in general) that are older. i'm not sure about younger (for me) as i've always been attracted to older guys or guys the same age. plus i've just turned 22, i can't go much younger, let alone i dont have much in common with people younger than me.


----------



## intrikate (Feb 22, 2010)

At this point in my life I think I'd be really hesitant to date someone more than two years older. I just feel like I'd be really vulnerable because most older guys will have a lot of life experience and at the moment I have non. I just don't want to be taken advantage of.

When I'm older, probably no more than 10 years older or younger. For a life long partner I'd actually like a man a few years younger as men don't seem to live as long always. But obviously thats purely theoretical as I've not dated anyone yet.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

Been there, did that, didn't even get a lousy T-shirt. (I've dated three guys younger than myself...never again!)

I'm still hoping to date someone older than me, which is rather difficult considering I'm older than Methusalah...


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes! I'm a cradle robber!lol


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

would try to avoid it, but if so, 10 yr limit


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Depends on what you call WAY. I have (sorta) been with people who were 10 years older than me. Most recently, I was willing to chance it with someone who was six years younger than me. I was really hoping he was older, so when I found out his age...:|. He was really special, so I would still have taken the chance . I'm sorry to admit that age does get to me a bit, especially younger. 20 years difference, right now anyway, would freak me out a little. Maybe it won't matter so much when I'm older.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

There was this guy in my soccer team who was dating a 15 year old high school girl and when we asked him about it he said "if there's grass on the field, play ball." LMAO
I can't argue with that lol


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

depends i would want someone around my age though im 21 i would perfer someone between 20-25 but i would date someone around 26-30 not older though but with older guys i dont think we would have anything i common im tryna finish school while there ready to establish a family..so yeah i'd perfer closely around my age but i would date someone 26-30 but where someone is on the life time line matters


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes to both. Although it can't be too young as I don't want to get arrested!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The general rule of half your age + 7 should keep you out of trouble Betaboy!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> The general rule of half your age + 7 should keep you out of trouble Betaboy!


Didnt stop you coming on to me Jimmy


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Next year I will legally be able to do nasty things with consenting girls 20 years younger than me. Damn, I'm old.

No, I'm not interested in women who are 57 and can tell me about their grandkids.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I don't really know... I haven't thought about dating a whole lot; but I prefer older guys-- 10 years older is probably my limit. Any more than that and it gets a bit creepy for me...

...and he probably would have a hard time keeping up with me. XD

What do I know though? I've only dated one person in my life. He was only half a year older than me. :|


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Seven years each way.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

I find it very difficult to relate to most women my age (40's) at a relationship level since my relationship experience is that of a 20yr old. They want men more experienced. Yet, I don't want to be with a 20 yr old either. So, I've pretty much given up looking.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

5 years. Young or Old.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I think I'd like to date an older woman. But the better question is, would she date me.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I recently answered something similar to this on another forum. My answer was I would date a girl from the age of 18 - 40. Though I'm sort of changing my mind on this. Maybe 25 - 35 is more realistic. Hmm I dont know?

I mean it's very unlikely that someone as young as 18 would be interested in me..and even then I would have to be interested in her. Though saying that..12yrolds know more about life than me..so there's probs no chance of me being more mature than somebody that age. So maybe I could match up to somebody that age..if she herself didnt see me as too old and ugly lol. I think 40 is probs a little to old for me..but I'd never rule anything out. You never know for sure who you'll be attracted to.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Hrm. I'd date older, but not way older. Certainly not younger (though a year is fine :b). The age difference doesn't matter as much when you're in similar stages of life. I still think of myself as a child so my actual age shocks me sometimes (sorry, 25 looks really old to me!) but that being said I'm still completing my undergrad part time, something younger people typically do. I have no age limit in mind but roughly five years older I think would be my limit. I evaluate people based on other things.  But if he can be my father or kid brother, no thank you!


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

Stilla said:


> See I find that rule to be quite disturbing (no offense honestly!) Just because many girls go through puberty really young. So if guys would live by that rule they could just as well date 9-10 year olds as 15 year olds.


how's this one
"if there's grass on the field, play ball" if X > 15 :b


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

younger yes, older, I don't know. If they were the same age as me I would. If they were older by a year or 2, maybe. Depends who it is.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Many years ago when I was in my early 20s, I had a partner who was 37 years older than I was. He had some health issues and needed someone to keep an eye on him and I needed a father figure. It lasted 5 years.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't care either way, though I do have a thing for older women (but I'm not holding my breath).


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I like them a bit younger (like a year or 2, but no more), or my age. Can be a few years older. Depends on the person. Though I can't see myself with a significantly older guy.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

yes i would. unless you're a toddler or mummy. not too young, not too old


----------



## Alexa (Jun 10, 2010)

Manfi said:


> how's this one
> "if there's grass on the field, play ball" if X > 15 :b


Hah. Glad you clarified that since, like Stilla said, there was grass on my field when I was 9 years old.

I remember being 15 and hearing that one of my classmates was dating an 18-year-old guy. My friends spent the lunch break talking about the weird, pervy 18-year-old who couldn't do any better than an underclassman. It's funnier now that I'm in college, and every so often there's a guy who talks about his 16-year-old girlfriend, not knowing that the girl's friends probably talk about him like a sexual predator.

Anyway, at my age, I would be uncomfortable dating anyone more than a year younger or older than me. In the future, I think I would still like to keep it within a few years of my own age.


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

date or actually get involved with, huge difference, for just dating and fooling around definately 18 to ?? for me, if shes hot and 50 I'd do it but if I found out her real age, ew . If i actually start to fall for someone, which I have a real bad habit of doing, Id prefer within 5 years up or 3 years younger, not a big fan of younger girls though they don't always know what they want.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, why not. I have a friend who's 38, so I don't see why I wouldn't date someone that age.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Back when I was dating I was okay with dating someone that was no more than 10 years my senior.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm beginning to believe the people who say girls often do better off dating men 5-7 years older than them because of the maturity difference between the genders. Most guys my age seem to be unable to commit and are just so immature.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I really look at it as if, if your attracted to someone then your attracted to some one, period. Natural instinct takes over once moral ethics leave, and we all know how stead fast moral ethics are (yeah, right).

We get with the other sex to procreate. End of story. It only matters in the sense of morals, laws and personal choice. Personally, I wouldn't date a younger teenager or anything but, considering my age now, I'd date 5 years younger and 10 years older. If they are hot then they are hawt, ya dig? We all can make babies so we qualify in the grand sceme of things. Personally, once again, I need some type of connection to date for a relationship, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't find someone annoying sexually attractive either.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Only older.. preferably a good 10 or so years older :um not exactly the best thing at my age. It won't be as frowned upon in a year!


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

layitontheline said:


> I'm beginning to believe the people who say girls often do better off dating men 5-7 years older than them because of the maturity difference between the genders. *Most guys my age seem to be unable to commit and are just so immature.*


I feel the same way about girls our age. Funny how that works.

Honestly, and this isn't a knock against you specifically, but I think the whole "maturity difference" mantra often is partially a justification for girls to pursue older men because they find their physical appearance and/or social status more attractive. Not to say guys in their late 20s aren't generally more mature than ones in their early 20s, but I'm not convinced these 18-22 y/o girls are so mature themselves, on the whole.

Furthermore, I'm skeptical that the type of 28-30 y/o guys who regularly pursue girls 8-10 years younger are really any more mature (where it counts) than their younger counterparts. Maybe sexually, and that could be the draw.


----------



## KindMan (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd date someone younger, or older.. I'd date anyone from 17 to say 35.. 
I'm 22.


----------



## Zelka (Feb 9, 2010)

I have.


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

anomalous said:


> I feel the same way about girls our age. Funny how that works.
> 
> Honestly, and this isn't a knock against you specifically, but I think the whole "maturity difference" mantra often is partially a justification for girls to pursue older men because they find their physical appearance and/or social status more attractive. Not to say guys in their late 20s aren't generally more mature than ones in their early 20s, but I'm not convinced these 18-22 y/o girls are so mature themselves, on the whole.
> 
> Furthermore, I'm skeptical that the type of 28-30 y/o guys who regularly pursue girls 8-10 years younger are really any more mature (where it counts) than their younger counterparts. Maybe sexually, and that could be the draw.


When she says "most guys" she's probably only talking about the percentage of guys that are considered "dateable". She's not including people like you or me in her maturity analysis.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Jinnix said:


> When she says "most guys" she's probably only talking about the percentage of guys that are considered "dateable". She's not including people like you or me in her maturity analysis.


That's kind of what I was hinting at, but figured it might be a little better-received if I didn't come out and say it.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm pretty open within reason -- age difference has never felt like a big deal as my parents are 11 years apart.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Older yeah, my most successful relationship was with a woman 12 1/2 years my elder younger maybe just really depends on how mature they are.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I saw a girl(women) on Saturday that's 8 years older than me. I'd have a relationship with her, we get along great, but I know that her age is an issue with me.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Age doesn't matter to me. I just want to be with someone who isn't immature (Like the girls on "Jersey Shore").


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

While I've never really wanted anything but a single, permanent relationship, which is not likely to happen with a larger age difference, I know a much older guy I would probably date if I had the chance. I can't imagine dating someone under 30, and I think I'm more comfortable with older people (40+?). The only guy I've ever dated was eleven years older (and I was 16 when we met).


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I would date someone a year or two younger than me, no problem. I've dated a guy who was 10 years older than me, but beyond that...eh, I don't think so. We probably wouldn't have much in common.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

It's unlikely but if i ever got really desperate it can't be ruled out. Currently i look at an age range of 25-35 as my main motivation is marriage and family. Younger girls tend not to want to settle down and older ones either already have children or are too old to have any.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm rarely interested in women younger than me and not interested in anyone under 21. I would enjoy someone older than me heck I'd date someone close to 40 because I think i'd prob have more in common with them. I don't think I appeal to too many women my age so I doubt they would care.


----------



## CeBay (Sep 6, 2010)

Someone way older yes.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll date about 70 years above my current age and about 8-10 under it....


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

older: yeah.
younger: maybe...it depends. i doubt any younger than 2 years at this point though.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Age ain't nothin', but a number.


----------



## Nelly (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes , my mom is like 3 years older than my dad , its not a big deal, I would not date anyone older than 35 tough or younger than 20 tough ...


----------



## Nelly (Mar 10, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I'll date about 70 years above my current age and about 8-10 under it....


lol good luck with that..


----------



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

Chairydoo said:


> Would you date someone way older/younger than you?


18 to 25


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

I've always preferred, hypothetically, to stay within a year or _maybe_ two either side. Seems picky, right? I think it's part of a broader delusion I have about relationships in which I feel like the two partners need to be as close to "equal" as possible in absolutely every facet. Age, interests, personality, education, you name it... I think I'm practically looking for my clone, which ain't exactly healthy.

The more I hear girls talk about their preference for older men, though, the more open I'm feeling about going a few years younger. Gotta adapt.


----------



## 22017 (Mar 17, 2009)

I seem to be most comfortable with way older guys (like, reaching father territory). I'm someone who looks young for their age, so dating older men would probably look like pedobear and his victim...

FYI, most of my profile info is made up lol I am not a guy, or from Detroit XO


----------



## ScarletMacaw99 (May 5, 2010)

Older: Very unlikely (but won't completely rule it out)
Younger: Preferred (since I don't like people my age - they're too judgmental)


----------

